# Nebraska Hunting?



## YoteSmoker (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi there! I'm stationed at Buckley AFB near Denver, Co where I've been living since '04. I'm currently deployed through October and just found out that I'm being reassigned in March to Offutt AFB near Omaha, Ne. I have done quite a bit of predator hunting and big game hunting in Colorado but no absolutely nothing about Nebraska. Are any of you from there and can tell me if there is much public land to hunt on the eastern part of the state? Should I consider getting in a lease, or is there plenty of land to hunt? Thank you for any help/insight you can provide!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, you can check out the state for members at the bottom of the main page, think there's one member from there, I'm sure when the main group of member's finally get out of bed they'll be able to help you out!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum YoteSmoker, and thank you for your service.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome YoteSmoker, does it smell funny when you smoke them? It does when I do, but only if I stick the just fired brass to my nose and inhale deeply----







Just giving you a taste beforehand, from the likes of the characters in here---me included.


----------



## YoteSmoker (Feb 1, 2011)

Antlerz22, sometimes I have trouble keeping them lit...but the 22-250 lights them up pretty good if there's not a lot of wind LOL.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT YoteSmoker.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Welcome YoteSmoker, does it smell funny when you smoke them? It does when I do, but only if I stick the just fired brass to my nose and inhale deeply----
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might I suggest you suck on the end without the tail ? They won't smell so bad that way, I think.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You knew that was coming A22 !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

YoteSmoker said:


> Antlerz22, sometimes I have trouble keeping them lit...but the 22-250 lights them up pretty good if there's not a lot of wind LOL.


Thats a great comeback, your gonna fit in here just fine lol.---You gotta watch these guys YoteSmoker---they can get to drift'in off the subject pretty quick.lol.

The only thing I know about Neb. is the trapp'in is GREAT down by Red Cloud. I pulled a bunch of fur outta there one season.

Welcome to the family from the Great Colorado Rockies.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

There is quite a lot of good coyote calling south of Omaha. It is pretty thick cover down there, but plenty of coyotes. Just take a drive down hi-way 75 and knock on a few doors.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> You knew that was coming A22 !


I expected nothing less,














LOL


----------



## YoteSmoker (Feb 1, 2011)

Characters here I see







Rich Cronk, thanks for the heads up. I'll actually be living in Belevue or Plattsmouth most likely or possibly Papallion. I found out my wife has a great aunt in Gretna who has a lot of property and one of the state recreation areas shares her last name, Schramm SRA. I found out that there are also cousins in Council Bluffs, IA so distant family may open up some doors to private land. Pretty cool!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Yotesmoker,

You will find that the area is heavily populated with deer and turkey, so you should have no trouble finding good hunting grounds.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey sorry I jumped on the wagon late, but wanted to welcome you too.

As for looking for leases I would recomend looking to sell your services to deer leases ! Contact them if you are able. But I would just find good looking areas and knock on doors explaining you are trying to help the area out by cleaning up yotes. I bet you find open doors and return welcomes.

Good luck, and again, welcome.

Stop in again !


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Yotesmoker,
I'm from Nebraska and just wanted to fill you in alittle. You would be better off either travelling a ways south or north of Omaha because a lot of farmers and ranchers want a big money for any kind of hunting close to Omaha or Lincoln. You would probably be best off taking a couple of days off and travelling to the sandhills most ranchers there would love to have you there. Also you probably wouldn't have to pay a thing I had a rancher even pay me a time or two when i took a few yotes off the land for him. If your looking for bobcats and coyotes both you would be better off goin to central Nebraska or down south by the Republican River. I hope I am some help to ya and Good Luck!


----------



## Hawk-eye (Jan 14, 2011)

Yote Smoker, first off thanks for your service! I'm a little ways from Omaha and don't hunt that immediate area but you'll find plenty of coyotes around. I'm in SW Iowa about 1 1/2 hours from Omaha. You'll find that the farmers/people here are pretty receptive to coyote hunters hunting their land. Especially if you are calling. Like one poster said though, you may have to get a little ways away from the metro to get better results knocking on doors though.

Western and Southwestern Iowa have good spots for calling and you'll find some good spots after a couple of days of door knocking. Think about getting a plat book for a county or two before you go asking. It shows a map of the land along with the property owners of each parcel. Kind of gives you a chance to drive around and spot some good looking stuff and then look up who the owners are. Look in the book for landowners that may have quite a few different farms and that way when you ask, you'll get permission for multiple parcels of land and several places to hunt while only having to knock on a few doors.

Good luck and welcome to the midwest. Offutt is quite a place!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to see you back Hawk-eye. Thanks for sharing your knowledge of the area.


----------



## YoteSmoker (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your help! You've given me some good tips and a place to start in the spring.


----------

